# What is your favorite "travel system" (carseat + stroller) ?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I need suggestions and links please!
I am looking for a travel system for a newborn. I want the infant carseat with the clip in base that also clips into the base of the stroller and hasthe stroller.

If anyone knows of one that additionally has a nice fabric and possibly even a solid color that would be a bonus.

But mostly I am looking for one that is convenient and easy to use as well as safe.
Thanks


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I'd go for a Graco- it includes the Snugride infant seat as well as the base and stroller, and you can get them in every imaginable colour and pattern.

(I bought mine separately, though and bout the smeller, more compact stroller.. not that we often use it)


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

I've never had a travel system, and I don't really want one, since I usually sling my babies. If you really want a stroller to hold a car seat, consider one of the universal frame things, so you can chose the infant car seat based on its own merits. In just casual observation, I've noticed that many of the graco travel systems (the more affordable ones) come with the version of the snugride with the rear-adjust harness. You should really try to get one that adjusts in the front. The rear-adjust version seems nearly impossible to use correctly. It was enough of a PITA to use in the store that I was quickly convinced that I wouldn't be able to consistently tighten it correctly. As for the Graco strollers, well, I had one that I liked while it lasted. I was very disappointed in its durability though. When my oldest was about three, we came home from the park one day and it literally fell apart in my driveway. It was almost cartoonish the way bolts popped out here and there and then it slowly started collapsing underneath my daughter! Better strollers easily make it through multiple kids. We have a Maclaren Volo that I bought at a thrift store that still has lots of life left in it. It fits my needs perfectly, since I don't really use strollers until my kids are big enough to not really need a fully reclining model and with multiple kids and all of their gear, I don't have room for a stroller that takes up lots of space and weighs a ton.

Babies R US has the Bertini travel system on sale right now ($60 off), and it includes the Safety First Onboard 35, which seems like a really nice car seat that will last your baby a long time before it is outgrown. I don't know anything about the stroller part of the system, though.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

I don't care for most travel systems.









Instead, I prefer to select the best infant car seat for my situation. That is, one that fits the child and car well. And, then I select the best car seat adaptable stroller. Sometimes, you can select a great stroller for use after the infant car seat stage.

For a car seat, I would get a Graco Snugride 32 or 35 infant car seat (I had a Graco SafeSeat infant car seat for DD). For a stroller, I would get a Graco Snugrider infant car seat stroller frame and a Maclaren Volo (for when the LO outgrows the Graco infant car seat and stroller frame). I like to keep things simple/use the basics (and carry/push around only lightweight strollers!)

...just my opinion!


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

I have the Graco Passage travel system in Windsor (don't think they make it anymore). I wanted a Graco SnugRide car seat, so the stroller was more of an afterthought. It works out well for us. DD has outgrown the SR but we still use the stroller. However, it's pretty big and heavy so we usually just keep an umbrella stroller in the car and save the big stroller for walks at home, or if we go someplace like an amusement park where we want comfort and storage space.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions. I like *Ruthie's momma*'s suggestion- I looked up that car seat and that frame. First timer here and I didn't realize I can get just the frame to match whichever car seat I choose. I assume that frame only matches graco car seats though? then I can choose a stroller independently.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

I also suggest choosing your carseat and your stroller separately. Especially if you're looking at Gracos. My parents bought me a travel system when I had my first and I just loathed the stroller. I hated the way it folded and I really don't like how it held up. I wasn't even a very heavy user of my stroller and it started falling apart at about 6 months.

For my second baby I just chose a stroller I loved. I never used a frame as my stroller is compatible with most carseats. My Graco snapped into my Peg Perego beautifully. I found that most of the strollers I liked could hold several different models of carseats just fine.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

This was awhile ago, but I had the Graco Quattro system. I really really liked it. The carseat was really nice and worked very well for both my kids - it was very easy to adjust the straps which I liked. The stroller folded up easily with one hand - though you still need two free hands to load it into the car, had a huge basket underneath so I could walk to go grocery shopping and load it up, the sunshade had a little window so you could peek in if baby was napping in there, and you could pull it forward and block evening sun, it could work as a bassinet for newborns and the seat reclined easily, had cupholders for me and the rider. I could sling the baby and have the older one ride once I had two kids. I used that thing for years, with both kids, and now have passed it onto another mama who is using it. The other good thing about that stroller was when we travelled it could carry a ton of stuff and we could stack both our kids carseats on it plus some luggage - I would sling one kid and have the other one walk. I can't say enough good things about that stroller. I have since had a MacLaren single and a mountain buggy double, and I liked that Graco best.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not a fan of travel systems as it isn't advisable to keep a baby in a car seat for more than two hours at a stretch.

A better option, in my opinion, is a stroller to which you can attach a lie flat pram/carrycot for young baby and a stroller seat for when they're older. The better ones have seats which can be turned to face you. Most do allow a car seat to be fitted but usually only certain brands.

I have one of these and it's fab. I also have a maclaren stroller but I hate it as I can't have her facing me. It's also, somewhat ironically for something so light, not as easy to push.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would do a SR35 or whatever other infant seat you like and a Peg Perego Pliko P3 stroller. My SR32 fits just fine on that one.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would do a SR35 or whatever other infant seat you like and a Peg Perego Pliko P3 stroller. My SR32 fits just fine on that one.

Pretty much what I was going to say. Graco strollers are not so great, IMO. The P3 is awesome.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would do a SR35 or whatever other infant seat you like and a Peg Perego Pliko P3 stroller. My SR32 fits just fine on that one.

My Snugride actually fits on (and "clicks" into) my Pliko P3 better than it did the Graco it came with.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
thanks for the suggestions. I like *Ruthie's momma*'s suggestion- I looked up that car seat and that frame. First timer here and I didn't realize I can get just the frame to match whichever car seat I choose. I assume that frame only matches graco car seats though? then I can choose a stroller independently.

I _think_ that the Graco Snugrider will accept only Graco infant car seats. But, there are some additional makers of this type of stroller (Maclaren, Baby Trend & Kolcraft). And, I believe that those will accept different brands. Either way, they all get great reviews, are relatively inexpensive, have a compact fold, and offer ample storage.

Maclaren:

http://www.amazon.com/Maclaren-Trave...ef=pd_sbs_ba_4

Baby Trend:

http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-Sin...ref=pd_cp_ba_3

Kolcraft:

http://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Unive...ef=pd_sbs_ba_1


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the links!


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
I'm not a fan of travel systems as it isn't advisable to keep a baby in a car seat for more than two hours at a stretch.

Do you have sources for this? Not challenging it, I'd just never heard it. We routinely travel to DH's parents who are 3 hours away. I guess we should start making a halfway pit-stop part of our trip.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamja* 
Do you have sources for this? Not challenging it, I'd just never heard it. We routinely travel to DH's parents who are 3 hours away. I guess we should start making a halfway pit-stop part of our trip.

No sources on hand but it's the advice given in UK/Europe on that basis that being scrunched up in a seat for long periods isn't good for their still soft spines. I know I get stiff after a few hours in the car, I don't see why it is any different for a baby. To be honest I don't suppose an occasional three hour trip is going to do any harm. I think they say two hours to try and prevent people from leaving them in seats for hours on end on a regular basis.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a travel system but never used it. We used a "Snap and Go" carrier that accommodates most infant convertible seats. It's cheap, lightweight, folds flat, easy to find on craigslist. Great for parking lots, airports. etc, but not a long walk.


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessie* 
No sources on hand but it's the advice given in UK/Europe on that basis that being scrunched up in a seat for long periods isn't good for their still soft spines. I know I get stiff after a few hours in the car, I don't see why it is any different for a baby. To be honest I don't suppose an occasional three hour trip is going to do any harm. I think they say two hours to try and prevent people from leaving them in seats for hours on end on a regular basis.

Thanks, makes sense. Yeah, it's not much of an issue if you don't travel regularly. (Speaking as a person that DOESN'T use a bucket seat as a baby seat/crib/carrier/etc)


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

IMO, you don't really need a travel system. We moved my DD out from bucket seat to convertible at 5 mo. Since we really didn't go out much with her for the first 1.5 months, that means she was in the bucket seat/stroller configuration for like 3.5 months. So, just buy a really good stroller you can use into toddlerhood independently from bucket seat.

Also there are bucket seats that can fit babies upto 30lbs or whatever, but that makes no sense. The seat itself is probably like 10-15 lbs so there's no way you will want to carry 40-45 lbs total with one arm anyway. I could not lift the seat any more when DD hit 13lbs or so. The baby will most likely be too long before hitting the weight limit, too.

If you will be driving to places, bucket seat frame or stroller is great because when babies are that young, they sleep a lot and you don't want to have to move them in and out of the car seat. Just leave them be. On the other hand, if you walk to most places, then pram or baby wearing might be a good idea.

We have Graco Snugride and Graco MetroLite and love both of them, btw.


----------



## annekh23 (Nov 1, 2008)

I didn't plan to buy a travel system, but in looking for a stroller and a car seat with some ideas in mind, I ended up coming away with a travel system!

I wanted the stroller to lie flat, because as others have said it's not great for babies to spend unnecessary time in car seats, I bought it once I knew I was having a c-section, so I anticipated not being so comfortable with slinging early on as I had with my other babies.

Not many strollers lie flat without a carry cot attachment, or being quite pricey, like Phil and Teds.

Turned out there is a Chicco stroller that lies flat, can be bought in a package as a travel system, when I bought it (May 09), it came in plain colours. The car seat was a typical infant bucket, with base, according to the base you can get a higher weight limit infant bucket for it, but we seem to do slow growing babies, so no need in our case.

For a rush purchase, I'm really happy with it, we don't use it a lot and we knew we wouldn't, if I hadn't had a c-section we might have been a stroller free family for a while and only bought something if a need became evident.

One really nifty thing about it is that other than putting the handle bar at the right height, you can fold and unfold it one handed and it stands up on it's end, which isn't a major feature, but useful. The one thing that doesn't work out so well is that when you have it with a car seat in, which we did do if she was asleep and we didn't want to risk waking her, is that you can't get into the luggage area underneath, which you can on the universal car seat strollers. You also need a bag with a long strap if you want to hang it over the handle bar instead. So it depends on what you need it for, it was irritating rather than a problem for us, but had my other children been younger and unable to carry stuff here and there, it might have been more troublesome.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

when ds was a newborn I loved our graco snugride and kolcraft contours stroller - it had the attachment so the carseat could clip into it and it worked great together


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I would get a stroller that has the option to lay flat, instead of leaving baby in the carseat and transeferring the seat to the stroller.

If you do want the option to "click" the seat onto the stroller, I'd go with a good-quality stoller like the Mountain Buggy, BOB, or Baby Jogger that you can use for years, and they have car seat adapters.


----------

